# German Shepherd breeder close to Ft. Wayne Indiana



## lbrownjr (Nov 23, 2007)

I am looking for a working line German Shepherd breeder close to Fort Wayne(north east), Indiana. I hope to do Schutzhund!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

http://www.tritonkennels.com/

Trish Campbell of Triton is in Monroe Center, IL. I'm not sure how close or far that is but she is a very respected working line breeder in the area. She is a member of this board and a few members also have pups from her breedings that are active in schutzhund.









If you're willing to look to Michigan, I'd also highly recommend Chris Wild of Wildhaus Kennels. http://www.wildhauskennels.com/ Chris is an admin on this board and there are many puppy owners on this board, most are active and VERY successful in schutzhund.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I believe Trish (triton kennels) may have a working prospect male pup she was holding back to get started for a working home - sire is Kway Posthorn, dam is a daughter of BSP dog, producer, V Unkas Jerganshof Schh3 - a couple of pups from the litter, and photos in the photo section too!

Lee


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

I second Trish Campbell of Triton Kennels (www.tritonkennels.com), I know she has one puppy, male left from her last litter. Sire is same as my puppy's and you cannot go wrong with the Mom of this litter either. AWESOME!!
Trish is a very very supportive breeder and you can call or email her anytime to ask any questions you may have!








I have a puppy from her and I could not be more pleased!!!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Trish is good people!!


----------



## lbrownjr (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendations. I just left Trish a voice message. If you know of any other reputable breeders, please let me know.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

I bet Trish is working today and she will return your call later tonight!!!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Lisa Clark is also good, also in Michigan, she just posted a few posts up, but I don't think she breeds too often. Her kennel, Zu Treuen Handen, is linked in her signature.









http://www.kulladogs.com/
Bill Kulla is in Marengo, IL. Again, I have no idea where that is in relation to you but he would definitely be worth checking out.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

I highly recommend Bill Kulla http://www.kulladogs.com Bill has been in the sport of SchH for many years, is a certified helper and is the TD at Indian Creek SchH Club in Northern Illinois. 

They have a couple of exceptional litters coming up. Bill and Jen breed only proven, SchH titled dogs and own and work the dogs they are currently breeding so they really know their temperaments. 

Especially if you are looking for a SchH prospect they would be an excellent choice. I'm sure Bill or Jen would be happy to talk to you.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: WolfstraumI believe Trish (triton kennels) may have a working prospect male pup she was holding back to get started for a working home - sire is Kway Posthorn, dam is a daughter of BSP dog, producer, V Unkas Jerganshof Schh3 - a couple of pups from the litter, and photos in the photo section too!
> 
> Lee



BTW - Kway is owned by Bill Kulla.


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

I also give an A+++++++++ to Bill Kulla and Jen. I got my pup from them and he is just super, excellent temperment, nerve and drives. Bill and Jen are excellent on matching the right pup for what ever you want to do. I know others on this board have a pup from them also and are very happy with them.

They have an execellent litter planned for Feb. and I myself can't wait to see these pups. Both parents are superb.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: luvsablesI also give an A+++++++++ to Bill Kulla and Jen. I got my pup from them and he is just super, excellent temperment, nerve and drives. Bill and Jen are excellent on matching the right pup for what ever you want to do. I know others on this board have a pup from them also and are very happy with them.


Like me. I have one of their dogs and couldn't be happier with him and Bill and Jen have been very supportive of me with the continueing training of my dog.

There is quite a large and growing Kway club on this forum.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I do not have a Kulla dog but when I was choosing btw working or German show lines I e-mailed them. They responded quickly and answered my questions thoroughly. They gave me info that helped in a general sense, not trying to push a puppy on me. I would not hesitate to go back to them if/when I look for a working line dog.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Nothing beats recommendations from happy dog owners, especially knowledgeable owners that can tell you why they like a certain breeder & her dogs. There are a lot of those here! 

Congrats to the OP. You couldn't get better advice.


----------



## lbrownjr (Nov 23, 2007)

Has anyone heard of or had any dealings with Von Der Haus Gill German Shepherds?

http://www.gillsgermanshepherds.com


----------



## tcassel (Jan 22, 2009)

I purchased my dog there. Haven't picked him up yet, he is getting some additional training. Al was super to work with - very laid back, no attitude, just a good guy. Beautiful, smart, imported dogs - also has puppies bred on the grounds. Very impressive place. This is our first Sheperd - Al spent 3 hours with us, answering our questions, working to match us with just the right dog. Couldn't have asked for a better experience. 

I haven't got my dog yet, but feel very good about my dealings with Al and his son Matt. We looked at several places, and this was by far the most impressive and had the best looking/trained dogs. Very happy so far and feel good about my purchase.

Ted


----------



## bmr0923 (Nov 16, 2013)

I am looking for a GSD that is a puppy, I have two small children and it would be nice for them to grow up together. Please send me any recommendations in or around the Hampton Roads area.


----------

